

The Robot Revolution: Your Job May Be Next - theoj
http://www.thefiscaltimes.com/Articles/2011/07/12/The-Robot-Revolution-Your-Job-May-Be-Next.aspx

======
msluyter
Incidentally, you can read the intro to Martin Ford's book here:

<http://www.thelightsinthetunnel.com/excerpt.htm>

I think the writing could be a little better, but the underlying ideas are
thought provoking.

